# Hunt near Athens GA



## Tim2hunt (Sep 30, 2015)

Like to take my 11 yr old son on guided hog hunt.   Anyone have any suggestions close to Athens area?


----------



## catchdogs (Oct 6, 2015)

Black creek plantation look them up awesome place eat up
With hogs


----------



## Smack308 (Oct 18, 2015)

Why is hunting hogs so expensive at outfitters like these?


----------



## piglatinhater (Dec 23, 2015)

Smack308 said:


> Why is hunting hogs so expensive at outfitters like these?



Yeah, its ridiculous that the average hog hunt from a outfitter is $300 each hog.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 23, 2015)

Because people pay it


----------



## across the river (Dec 23, 2015)

piglatinhater said:


> Yeah, its ridiculous that the average hog hunt from a outfitter is $300 each hog.



Why is that ridiculous?


----------



## JWT (Dec 23, 2015)

Smack308 said:


> Why is hunting hogs so expensive at outfitters like these?



You ever hog hunted? Feed dogs year round ? Put corn out year round ? Pay taxes on land & feed you for 3 days why you hunt a hog on my land & put you in a nice place to sleep, ??


----------



## JWT (Dec 23, 2015)

piglatinhater said:


> Yeah, its ridiculous that the average hog hunt from a outfitter is $300 each hog.



Go get your own property , dogs , traps , feed yr round & build a cabin , lease land & pay taxes, tractor & atvs  & tell me can you do that for 300$???


----------



## ProAngler (Jan 11, 2016)

catchdogs said:


> Black creek plantation look them up awesome place eat up
> With hogs



http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Black...og-Hunt-Gone-Wildly-Wrong-McIntyre-Geo-731044


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## catchdogs (Jan 12, 2016)

Never had that experience at black creek I still would recommend it


----------



## patton72 (Jan 24, 2016)

Green lake's hunting. Not close to Athens though. Oscilla ga. 3 hour drive for me. In monroe ga. 125 per day with great lodging. Eat up with hogs.


----------



## Smack308 (Jan 24, 2016)

JWT said:


> You ever hog hunted? Feed dogs year round ? Put corn out year round ? Pay taxes on land & feed you for 3 days why you hunt a hog on my land & put you in a nice place to sleep, ??



Yes about every weekend.. And I pay 650 a year at a hunting club that has hogs. I have active feeders and a camper.. If I paid 300$ each hog I shot this year I'd be over 3k lol.. You think hunting an invasive species would be cheaper. Everyone wants them gone anyway..


----------



## sweatequity (Jan 25, 2016)

*did this erik*

guy refund the money? what a joke!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jan 26, 2016)

patton72 said:


> Green lake's hunting. Not close to Athens though. Oscilla ga. 3 hour drive for me. In monroe ga. 125 per day with great lodging. Eat up with hogs.



Yep, patton72, myself and a few others just got back it's a blast. We killed four with the largest weighing in at 200 and shot (at) a couple more. Nothing fancy and includes good lodging. He's booked until June but worth the wait especially if you set up a hunt when there are peanuts in the fields. Give Alan Green a call, he is a busy guy (I'm not sure he even sleeps, lol) so if you don't hear back right away keep calling. It's worth it.


----------

